# Weird vibration



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

this has got me puzzled, I have a vibration/bounce, like a frame flexing in the middle, around 25-40 mph, cant feel in the steering wheel, you feel it in the seat like the middle of the truck is bouncing. Ive experienced this in a full size crewcab longbed but not on a mini reg cab. tires are balanced, and I have a 1 piece driveline and u-joints are fine. any thoughts? beginning to get annoyed.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

Some long shots. You've probably already done these, but did you check the rear tires for out-of-round? Did you inspect the drive shaft for bends, dings or missing balancing lug(s)? Did you check the u-joints with the drive shaft off the truck?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

yeah I did look at the tires for out of round and missing wieghts, driveline, u-joints, had a dinged driveline before on another vehicle, its got me puzzled though, it doesnt do it on hard accel, just normal easy driving.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Sounds like a carrier bearing going out!


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

SPEEDO said:


> Sounds like a carrier bearing going out!



only trouble is it is a 1-piece driveline, no carrier bearing.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Try laying underneath and have someone else bounce the truck for you, Perhaps you'll see something loose or movement where there shouldn't be any.


----------



## Oldnissanguy (Jan 6, 2005)

That's a good idea. If you have access to a lift, put it in the air, start it up, put it in gear and see if you can spot anything bouncy.


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

Oldnissanguy said:


> That's a good idea. If you have access to a lift, put it in the air, start it up, put it in gear and see if you can spot anything bouncy.



I've thought of that just havent got there yet. didnt notice the bounce today though. I'm wondering if the tires flat spotting on cooler days, today and yesterday were warmer and more humid.


----------

